# What is the best thing............



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Following on from another thread where there is a poo who fetches keys, what is the best thing that you have taught your poo/ they have learned on their own??

Lola's best ones are: 
1/ she will close a door -great if you are lazy like me and the cat is constantly opening the living room door throughout the evening!! (she will close it fully but then the cat sits scratching at it!!) 
2/ she will fetch the post when she hears it come through the letterbox.
3/ she will jump into my arms on command so i don't have to bend over to pick her up- again lazy me! (this one is out of use at the moment as i have a pregnant belly in the way!!)
4/ she will pick up and follow me with things i drop -usually socks when i am bringing the laundry downstairs.


...come to think of it, i don't know what i would do without her!! :love-eyes:

So come on, what is the best thing your poos do?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmmm.... Think we need to work on this one!! Your Lola is certainly very well trained!! My Lola picks up any socks I drop when I'm doing the laundry too but normally heads in the opposite direction with them! She also hoovers up any food that accidentally falls under the kitchen table from my girls ... but apart from that I'm struggling!! Definitely she always makes me smile, does that count?! 

Is Lola being protective of you and your baby bump? How exciting for you. N x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WHOLY HELL!!!!
Lola is one talented Girl!
I think we have nothing on Lola....I am going to have to teach her to be a helper!


And yay Pregnant belly!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm afraid mine are not as well trained either. However, like Skyesdog's Lola, I never have to sweep up any crumbs under the table, and with having 3 boys, that's definitely a bonus! Socks go in the opposite direction too!

Congratulations on your bump! x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> Hmmm.... Think we need to work on this one!! Your Lola is certainly very well trained!! My Lola picks up any socks I drop when I'm doing the laundry too but normally heads in the opposite direction with them! She also hoovers up any food that accidentally falls under the kitchen table from my girls ... but apart from that I'm struggling!! Definitely she always makes me smile, does that count?!
> 
> Is Lola being protective of you and your baby bump? How exciting for you. N x


I wasn't sure that she had realised but she has started to lay with her head on my tummy when we are sat on the sofa, usually she curls up with her back resting against me. She has become more barky too recently so she maybe knows more than i give her credit for!

My Lola is a special girl to me and so helpful but i have had the luxury of having her from birth so i have had 16 months of uninterrupted training!! (and she can be naughty sometimes!!)

Hoovering is helpful though!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> WHOLY HELL!!!!
> Lola is one talented Girl!
> I think we have nothing on Lola....I am going to have to teach her to be a helper!
> 
> ...


 she is a little star



Janev1000 said:


> I'm afraid mine are not as well trained either. However, like Skyesdog's Lola, I never have to sweep up any crumbs under the table, and with having 3 boys, that's definitely a bonus! Socks go in the opposite direction too!
> 
> Congratulations on your bump! x


Thanks! I think i am going to need her to hoover children crumbs too soon enough!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy tears up paper, so no hope for the post. She also steals and runs away with socks and I fear keys would go the same way. She does know the names of her toys and can pick them out when asked - ie. Izzy fetch monkey (duck, gorilla, stick etc)


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Izzy tears up paper, so no hope for the post. She also steals and runs away with socks and I fear keys would go the same way. She does know the names of her toys and can pick them out when asked - ie. Izzy fetch monkey (duck, gorilla, stick etc)


Ahh, thats cool that she can pick her toys by name!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I think Lola needs to teach Molly a thing or 2 or YOU need to teach ME!! 

Really great stuff

I'm off to do some training.... 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh no, you put us all to shame out: . Clever girl Lola and clever you for teaching her!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well my ginger is very smart,, she wakes up in the morning and goes to sleep at night, she eats her dinner and her breakfast,,she scoffs up any food that hits the rug,she plays all day, oh the only thing she really does is sit when i say sit ,when i give her a treat and she put her paw out at the same time so you can hold it,other then that NOTHING,but i can see i have got a lot of catching up to do Haa Haa


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lola24 said:


> she is a little star
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think i am going to need her to hoover children crumbs too soon enough!


My old jack russell was a brilliant cleaner - as I lifted the baby out of the highchair she used to climb in from the bottom and clean up all the bits before that had fallen into the edges of the seat area.... all I had to do after was a quick dettox spray and hey presto spotless! People used to comment how wonderfully clean the high chair was.... hmmmmm! And food never even touched the floor, as Puff was such a fantastic catch!
Kiki is pretty smart and puppy training is nailed, even lead walking most of the time. She is learning some tricks now - high five, roll over, spin etc... struggling with retrieves because my collie has taught her very effectively that anything thrown is hers!
The most useful thing Kiki does is make my 16 year old sociable and smiley and I didn't teach her that!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

So far I have taught Oscar to
1. Bark and keep us awake at night.
2. Chew the furniture.
3. Pull on his lead.
4. Tear up any paper he can get his paws on.
5. To hate cats.
6. Get away with all of the above.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

1. Sit when all I have to do is a simple hand motion (miles is learning)

2. Leave it and take it.

3. "Peanut Butter Puppy Time" when we give her flea and heart worm meds. She Perks up and runs to the kitchen.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous reading .... Anything that mine do that's great I haven't taught them lol, just imagine what perfect doggies they" d be with different owners .... Oh dear xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Was very impressed to see Lola jumping up in your arms as we left after collecting Ted...have been trying to teach that to Betty but have only got her to hop on two legs wanting to be picked so far....how did you train it??

Mine can do the normal sit, lay, roll over , wait ,touch etc... but can't actually do anything useful....unless you count licking the plates in the dishwasher!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Was very impressed to see Lola jumping up in your arms as we left after collecting Ted...have been trying to teach that to Betty but have only got her to hop on two legs wanting to be picked so far....how did you train it??
> 
> Mine can do the normal sit, lay, roll over , wait ,touch etc... but can't actually do anything useful....unless you count licking the plates in the dishwasher!!


Well, you may need to do some squats in preparation for this trick...............!

I started by leaning against a wall/ worktop and sliding down so my knees were bent so i was in a sitting position (this is where the squats come in!). I then called her and patted my knees so she jumped onto them and said 'hup'.

I gradually reduced the amount that i slid down the wall until i could stand, bend my knees slightly and say 'hup' and she would jump. I think having the security of my knees to bounce off gave her the confidence to trust me to catch her!

Now, as you have seen she will do it with me standing. She is very good and never does it without me asking so i don't have a problem with her diving head first into my belly at the moment and it hasn't encouraged her to jump up more - in a way it has kind of stopped jumping up as she sees it as something she has to be asked to do!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! Lola is great! Best thing I have to Max........ummm. No, still working on that one. I suppose how to calm down after a mad moment, oh, and to leave the chickens alone. To help me mop the floor after he has done another wee, to help fold up the paper he has done a wee on. We are working on him telling me he needs to go out, it's a work in progress! Lol


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh well done, those with useful Poo's. I'm in the same camp as Kevin with Oscar! Dudley is a good guard dog - lets us know when someone is at the door/ walking towards the door/ walking near the neighbours/ getting into or out of a car in our road....
if I need any plastic reduced in size to recycle he can chew it to bits in a minute.
He can pick up any shoe or slipper and once in a while he will let us have it (if we have a treat). He can pick up the post - but I then have to wrestle it off him before its shredded so not too useful..... still thinking.....


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Seriously impressed with Lola jumping into your arms, i'm going to give that a go. Well my legs could do with a bit of extra exercise  

Millie can walk Close to me on command, very useful when out walking and I see something ahead that I don't want her charging into. She seems to trust me that I call her close for a good reason. I can even do it with a hand/finger command and a whisper of Close, handy if I see a dog I don't like and don't want to offend the owner 

Apart from that a High Five and Cuddles - these are just cute :hug:

She has been known to pinch things out of clients handbags, a little embarrassing. Luckily they all adore her so she gets away with it


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was thinking of this thread the other day when my friend was telling me about her Grandad and his Lab who often went to the pub together . The lab was overweight so her Grandad taught him only to take treats offered to him from a person's left hand ... if the treat was offered from the Right hand, the dog would just bow its head and not take the treat. 

Dont know if many people offer from the left hand...the poor dog must have been ravenous!! 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Having seen a thread on it recently it reminded me that the very best thing I've taught both of mine is the Whistle Recall. Very handy.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a go at the ''squat'' thing to try top get Betty to jump in to my arms...it's a bloody killler...you must have very strong legs Katie


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

My friend pam taught both her cockapoos to go to bed at the sound of a rasberry( trying to say it in a nice way lol)to watch it is hysterical xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller is a great 'toddler waker upperer'  my three year old is a very grumpy girl in the morning but if Weller hears her wake up he goes charging upstairs (she hears him coming and hides under her duvet) and he jumps straight on to her bed and sits on her, she loves it and always gets a giggle and a bit of a happier start to the day for me


----------



## Debbie & Crunchie (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow Lola is good 
Crunchie also jumps in my arms and has a fetish for socks lol she does the basics I ask her for paw she gives it then I ask her for her other then she swaps paws and then I hold my hand high and say hi5 and she stands on her back legs and puts both paws on my hand and she will roll over too


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations on your news too Katie!


----------

